# Trump Announces Disastrous Plan to Ban Flavored Vapes Across the US



## Hooked (11/9/19)

https://filtermag.org/trump-vaping-ban/

11 Sept. 2019

President Donald Trump announced on September 11 that he wants the Food and Drug Administration to plan to pull flavored vaping products from the US market. Describing vaping as “a new problem in the country,” he told reporters after a policy meeting that “very, very strong action” may be needed to protect “innocent children.”

Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar confirmed that the FDA is finalizing plans to ban all flavors except tobacco across the country. The process of implementing a national ban would be expected to take several months.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru (12/9/19)

He’s opening the door wide open to the black market of food flavour and one shots. That is not going to stop people from vaping ​

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mr. B (12/9/19)

Grand Guru said:


> He’s opening the door wide open to the black market of food flavour and one shots. That is not going to stop people from vaping ​


Agreed, but a decision like this could have a ripple effect and other countries could follow suite. Yes each country has their own laws and regulations but they do look to other countries to see how certain matters are handled.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/19)

"ban all flavors except tobacco across the country" It seems Mr Trump and Mr Azar likes to vape tobacco juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/19)

This would be very sad if it went ahead

The wonderful flavours in vaping are one of its key strengths versus smoking in my opinion

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape (12/9/19)

I'm so triggered this morning - its incredible. We are all taking about the Black Market cutting agents that are causing kids to die - and Trump wants to ban flavours because of reasons. 

I need a holiday you guys, its getting to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru (12/9/19)

In all honesty I don't think it is a bad decision. The problem with vaping is that it's more trendy in teenagers whereas smoking has obviously become out of fashion so if this is going to help reduce more kids falling into nicotine addiction I wouldn't mind paying the extra cent or going the extra mile to find the flavours I need to satisfy my addiction. I'm basing this on the the assumption that not all kids who would start vaping could opt for cigarettes if vaping is less readily available or attractive(flavoured) . Remember that 99% of us started vaping to kick the stinkies out. Here, the target is non smokers.
Still needs to be verified through a proper prospective study....

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Wesley (12/9/19)

Grand Guru said:


> In all honesty I don't think it is a bad decision. The problem with vaping is that it's more trendy in teenagers whereas smoking has obviously become out of fashion so if this is going to help reduce more kids falling into nicotine addiction I wouldn't mind paying the extra cent or going the extra mile to find the flavours I need to satisfy my addiction. I'm basing this on the the assumption that not all kids who would start vaping could opt for cigarettes if vaping is less readily available or attractive(flavoured) . Remember that 99% of us started vaping to kick the stinkies out. Here, the target is non smokers.
> Still needs to be verified through a proper prospective study....



Teenagers smoke and drink, why is tobacco and alcohol not banned outright? We have flavoured cigarettes, flavoured beers and ciders, flavoured gin, why not ban those too?

Teenagers and children are being killed by guns, where is the ban on guns?

This is the hypocrisy that is infuriating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (12/9/19)

Wesley said:


> Teenagers smoke and drink, why is tobacco and alcohol not banned outright? We have flavoured cigarettes, flavoured beers and ciders, flavoured gin, why not ban those too?
> 
> Teenagers and children are being killed by guns, where is the ban on guns?
> 
> This is the hypocrisy that is infuriating.


Yup, EXACTLY My point on the White House post also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/9/19)

Dont these political people have way more important things to worry about like Hunger, Climate Change, Terrorism ect?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (12/9/19)

If any of you guys have read "The Presidents Keepers" Book

I was shocked, The Stinkie industry is much greater then you think (just imagine we already know how big it is) 

Big politicians make more money then the government does in the Stinkie industry 

*Big Sigh* Signs of the times when corruption and greed become the order of the day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WBotha (12/9/19)

This a minor set back for vaping and e-cig industry . Sad day for our vaping comrades in USA but i believe not so much for the rest of us . The UK on other hand is much more open to the healthy side of vaping . The media plays a very a big role in the onslaught against vaping . i have noticed in my light reading and browsing of news channels that only the bad side of vaping is being thrown in the public face , but the positive articles are hardly mentioned . The media is puppets in this propaganda war and the public is being pushed towards the ol'stinky cancer flavored sticks . Yes the is a problem with underage vaping and yes vaping is not as healthy as a salad but its healthier and cleaner than the stickies . 

i believe that the cure for cancer or better treatment their of has already been discovered but its kept in the dark , Why? Cancer , death and healthcare in the general is a multi billion profit industry and switching to vaping will put a damper on lung related health treatments and cancers . 

https://news.sky.com/story/vaping-what-you-need-to-know-about-e-cigarettes-11792707

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (12/9/19)

Also remember, next year is elections in the US. So a lot of populist announcements will be made until then that makes zero sense but gets the votes.

Much like our country.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (12/9/19)

Think I found the american version of @Daniel

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (12/9/19)

Adephi said:


> Think I found the american version of @Daniel



Thanks @Adephi for sharing this one, first little bit of sense in this whole thing, especially regarding those that want to force their ways / thoughts / likes / dislikes on you as if you are incapable of making an informed decision by yourself, and only their opinions or biases are acceptable, nothing or no one else’s.


----------



## SEAN P (12/9/19)

Guys please take a moment to go sign the petition. You will receive a email to validate that it’s you after you sign the petition. 

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...ump-signing-federal-flavor-ban-e-cig-products

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/19)

WBotha said:


> i believe that the cure for cancer or better treatment their of has already been discovered but its kept in the dark , Why? Cancer , death and healthcare in the general is a multi billion profit industry ...
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/vaping-what-you-need-to-know-about-e-cigarettes-11792707



Yep I agree with you @WBotha. Likewise with Aids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (12/9/19)

Adephi said:


> Think I found the american version of @Daniel



Heh, Steven Crowder. This ban hasn't gone down well with conservatives at all. Matt Walsh of the Daily Wire has his say. Trump is losing his base on this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (13/9/19)

RichJB said:


> Heh, Steven Crowder. This ban hasn't gone down well with conservatives at all. Matt Walsh of the Daily Wire has his say. Trump is losing his base on this.



He will just go to Texas and shout "Space Force! " and he got every hillbilly vote in the bag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (13/9/19)

SEAN P said:


> Guys please take a moment to go sign the petition. You will receive a email to validate that it’s you after you sign the petition.
> 
> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...ump-signing-federal-flavor-ban-e-cig-products


Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Blacklung (13/9/19)

SEAN P said:


> Guys please take a moment to go sign the petition. You will receive a email to validate that it’s you after you sign the petition.
> 
> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...ump-signing-federal-flavor-ban-e-cig-products


Done

Trumpy be like Barry Batemans...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (13/9/19)

When I read about the probable flavour ban, my first thought was that if any USA juice is your favourite, better stockpile now.
Although I do love many of the internationals, I think we have outstanding local juice so it wouldn't be a major issue for me. 

However, surely it would affect our local juice makers, because I assume that most concentrates come from the USA? I don't know anything about concentrates, so I hope someone here can reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/19)

Hooked said:


> When I read about the probable flavour ban, my first thought was that if any USA juice is your favourite, better stockpile now.
> Although I do love many of the internationals, I think we have outstanding local juice so it wouldn't be a major issue for me.
> 
> However, surely it would affect our local juice makers, because I assume that most concentrates come from the USA? I don't know anything about concentrates, so I hope someone here can reply.



I stand to be corrected but I think many of the concentrates come from Europe and Malaysia

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (13/9/19)

Hooked said:


> When I read about the probable flavour ban, my first thought was that if any USA juice is your favourite, better stockpile now.
> Although I do love many of the internationals, I think we have outstanding local juice so it wouldn't be a major issue for me.
> 
> However, surely it would affect our local juice makers, because I assume that most concentrates come from the USA? I don't know anything about concentrates, so I hope someone here can reply.



I would love to see how they enforce the flavour ban for DIY. A lot of the concentrates are also used in artificial food flavourings. Like candies and icecreams and even drinks. I can bet the guy behind Switch energy drinks flavours is a diy vaper.

Only Flavorah is specifically for vaping (might be a few more). But the big ones like TFA and Capella are all designed for food that just happen to be safe for vaping. Or rather, they cater for vapers as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (13/9/19)

Adephi said:


> I would love to see how they enforce the flavour ban for DIY. A lot of the concentrates are also used in artificial food flavourings. Like candies and icecreams and even drinks. I can bet the guy behind Switch energy drinks flavours is a diy vaper.
> 
> Only Flavorah is specifically for vaping (might be a few more). But the big ones like TFA and Capella are all designed for food that just happen to be safe for vaping. Or rather, they cater for vapers as well.



Thanks @Adephi, I actually forgot that most of the concentrates are food flavourings! I wonder than in what way Flavorah is different from the food flavourings...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (13/9/19)

Hooked said:


> Thanks @Adephi, I actually forgot that most of the concentrates are food flavourings! I wonder than in what way Flavorah is different from the food flavourings...



@RichJB might give you a more complete answer. 

As far as I know there is not that much difference. Flv is just aimed solely at vaping as the target market. Eg. Capella will have a v1 and v2 of some flavourings where the v1 will contain diketones. But Flv is completely clear of it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## RichJB (13/9/19)

Flv was designed from the ground up to be vaping flavours although I think they do sell to other sectors as well. 

They couldn't ban flavours as they are used in other industries. Capella, TFA and FW do most of their business in the food and beverage sectors, vaping is just extra business for them. 

The regulators also aren't interested in DIY. This is not about health or public safety, it's about virtue signaling, pandering and vote-winning. The Mother Grundies complain that people won't think of the children, the regulators ban products to show they're thinking of the children, DIYers keep making the banned product for their own use, and everybody goes home happy. As long as the banned product isn't on sale in shops, the Mother Grundies are satisfied. 

It's the same as drugs. Opioids now kill more Americans than guns and road deaths combined. But they're banned, you can't buy them in the shops. So the Mother Grundies can tell each other "Isn't it wonderful that drugs are banned and we solved the problem?" When you tell them that the problem is far from solved, in fact it's worse than ever, they pretend they didn't hear. It triggers them and shatters their rosy view of the world, so they feign deafness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (13/9/19)

SEAN P said:


> Guys please take a moment to go sign the petition. You will receive a email to validate that it’s you after you sign the petition.
> 
> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...ump-signing-federal-flavor-ban-e-cig-products



Done and I'll be posting the link elsewhere too. Thanks @SEAN P !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/9/19)

Done, I hope everyone else keeps on signing even if the 100k is reached if the system allows it. 

Only 207 to go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (14/9/19)

done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (14/9/19)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (14/9/19)

Alex said:


> View attachment 177688


Should I believe this is really Trump?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (14/9/19)

Raindance said:


> Should I believe this is really Trump?
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/9/19)

Alex said:


> View attachment 177688



A bit of sense from Trump, for a change


----------



## Hooked (14/9/19)

Hooked said:


> Done and I'll be posting the link elsewhere too. Thanks @SEAN P !



I've posted the link to 13 vaping groups on FB, checking first that no-one else had done so. They hadn't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (14/9/19)

Hooked said:


> A bit of sense from Trump, for a change



Banning vapes is not something new, the FDA and powers that be have been trying to ban flavours and vaping devices etc since at least 2015, and the mainstream media have never been pro vaping as a safer alternative to smoking, the narrative was always to demonize vaping. But of course when Trump mentions it, it's *BAD*! media go into a frenzy ..start spouting all the reasons why a ban is not good and voila!!!. Hopefully more people have been exposed to the real truth that vaping as a means of smoking cessation is a positive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (14/9/19)

Raindance said:


> Should I believe this is really Trump?
> 
> Regards



I believe CNN also reported he had a change of mind. So believe it, 'cause its true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/9/19)

Since I joined this forum, everytime anything was mentioned about vaping regulations, there was a big uproar from most vapers.
So the question. If there are strict regulations is place, would this whole vaping deaths etc with backyard chemists not have been avoided? And less harm would have been done to vaping culture?


----------



## Adephi (14/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Since I joined this forum, everytime anything was mentioned about vaping regulations, there was a big uproar from most vapers.
> So the question. If there are strict regulations is place, would this whole vaping deaths etc with backyard chemists not have been avoided? And less harm would have been done to vaping culture?



Cigarettes are supposed to be regulated yet you still find illegal cigarettes at every corner shop and street vendor. 

I believe regulation could not avoided this. But this whole episode helped a lot in educating a lot of people in the dangers of these black market products.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/9/19)

Adephi said:


> Cigarettes are supposed to be regulated yet you still find illegal cigarettes at every corner shop and street vendor.
> 
> I believe regulation could not avoided this. But this whole episode helped a lot in educating a lot of people in the dangers of these black market products.



Firstly this was not in SA, are there illegal cigaretts around every corner in the USA? If the lungs problems was in SA, Im sure there would be no outcry from the rest of the world as they know whats going on here.

Secondly lets take SA for example. What is blackmarket? To my knowledge there is no regulations, no control. So what is deemed blackmarket? Every single juice maker?


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

Dear Mr Trump

Piece of solid advice from ye olde Sparky

Build your wall... 
Grab her by the @#&*@
Find a new hair cut 
BUT FOR ALL THAT IS HOLY LEAVE VAPING ALONE YOU motha @#&@@%? %=#* and you can go & #!?@ yourself

Kind regards 

Your friendly neighborhood Sparky

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (15/9/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Firstly this was not in SA, are there illegal cigaretts around every corner in the USA? If the lungs problems was in SA, Im sure there would be no outcry from the rest of the world as they know whats going on here.
> 
> Secondly lets take SA for example. What is blackmarket? To my knowledge there is no regulations, no control. So what is deemed blackmarket? Every single juice maker?



The fact that these happened from thc cartridges that is heavily regulated prove the black market is booming in the US.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/19)

I heard that the guys who were responsible for producing and putting these Vit-E oil contaminated THC cartridges on the market were arrested. This doesn’t mean that it won’t happen again. We’re talking about illegal products so control is going to be difficult as long as there is a market for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

